# Law about Pool Tables in Thailand



## Gonads

*Pool Table Help*

Hi all,
Need some help in regards to a pool table.
Police have told us we can not have the pool table in the front of our bar/pub?
Also they say we need a License to own & operate a pool table in a premises that sells alcohol?
Can anyone please give me some advice on this matter? Or point me in the right direction?
Regards
Gonads


----------



## Newforestcat

You seem to be desperate for advice given the three posts about this particular subject.

I did a rough research for you in Thai...

Basically it you don't need a permit if you only have one table for yourself and your family. In order to have more than one table or to have any for business; you must register as some source of social club first. You can also buy an unsused permit from someone else who has set up such club but it costs a lot of money. The process of registering a club is full of red tape. You may need a lawyer for that. Or just talk to the Police for advice, then you may find another way but you may not like it.

I understand that you might need the tables for your pub but I can only see issues with tea money for the horrid Thai police. Even with a legit permit, I still doubt that you will not be robbed by them. It is a shame for me to say all this! 

The info is in Thai posted by people who have snooker table businesses:

http://www.internetcafe.in.th/archive/index.php/t-31058.html


----------



## Gonads

Hi Newforestcat,

Thank you for your reply, much appreciated.
Will look into all options.
If you ever in Loei look us up for a cold beer & a game of Pool, Ice Bar Loei. FB - icebar simon

Gonads


----------



## tod-daniels

It would appear from your profile you're in Loei Province. 

The first question I have would be how far out in front of your bar/pub is the pool table? I mean is it out on the sidewalk, etc? 

The second more important question is; why don't you (or seeing as you can't really work in a bar as a foreigner), why don't you have your thai significant other just ask the Police how much "said license" would cost a month, a year, etc? 

Perhaps let them play for free, or some other "grease the wheel tactic". In downtown Bangkok it's technically against the law (as its written) to sell beer or alcoholic spirits on the side of a Soi or on the sidewalk, yet every nite there are TONZ of shops that do just that.. Certainly they're paying someone for the privilege to do so. 

I'd imagine the powers that be in Loei aren't all that much different than anywhere in Thailand.. Find out from them who you call to acquire a license, have someone who speaks thai call them and see what's what. 

Honestly it sounds like a shake down, because you're a foreigner, and I'd imagine that if a Thai owned and operated place (as in a place which doesn't have a foreigner hanging about) plunked down a pool table there wouldn't be word one from the Police.

Good luck, it sounds like a problem easily remedied with a couple of phone calls.


----------



## Gonads

Cheers for your reply, it has already been sorted.
Nothing like you mentioned, the table is inside & the Bar is legit, not on the side walk or in gutter !!!
Gonads


----------



## tod-daniels

Just a question??

How did you go about "getting it sorted"? Was there a permit you needed to buy, or did you just hafta "grease the wheel" in some fashion?

Curious is all.


----------



## Gonads

You said it all, nothing handed over just fronted them & talked. Things back to normal for now 55555.
There is no such license for a pool table in Thailand unless you go about it as the first reply by Newforestcat.
Thanks to all that replied, this is a great way to obtain help.
I hope I can help someone one day?
Cheers Gonads
PS; welcome to IceBar Loei, Facebook name is "Icebar Simon" for details!!!


----------



## Gonads

What??


----------



## Turtel

Does anyone know why Ice Bar closed and if it is going to reopen.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

Turtel said:


> Does anyone know why Ice Bar closed and if it is going to reopen.


The posts from the bar were from 2013. It's not unusual for a place to close during the first 18 months.


----------

